# Cat D wright off's



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone know if its harder to insure a cat D wright off?

My car was vandalised over the weekend by a low life with a 5 foot scaffold tube, luckily there's only a dent in the door but I can imagine as the cars a 02 BMW E46 that it might be written off, im thinking of trying to buy it back but im wondering if ill end up paying a higher premium as its a cat d


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear your car has been vandalised. 

It varies with Insurers. Some don't like them at all and some will only offer TPO insurance on the basis that a full payout has already been made on the car.

Some will also want an engineers inspection report.

Can you not source a door from a breakers and get it sprayed to match and avoid making a claim on your insurance?


----------



## Jasoon (Jun 23, 2006)

I could do Shiny but isn't the whole point of having insurance that you can claim of it if you need to...

I know the repair company my insurance use is one of the network repair centre's and I think the closest one is ~50 mile away...which makes me think its not going to be viable for them to repair if they have to transport it to there repairer..


as for getting a door and getting it painted im not sure how much it will cost too do that but I suppose I could strip the door down and all they would need to do it have it painted.

hopefully as the low life was apprehended, he will get a large fine and apparently a prison term as he wrote another car off causing ~£5000 of damage to it also damaged another 3 cars and someone's house


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Shiny has answered the question but I know both my insurance companies esure and admiral refused to insure a cat D fiesta that I was looking at purchasing. I didnt buy the car in the end due to the insurance hassle.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Once the insurance company look at it make an offer as long as it isnt recorded as a Cat D


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm afraid as it's a legal requirement, it's not always stacked in our favour. As the other guys said... You might be best of getting it sorted yourself.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jasoon said:


> I could do Shiny but isn't the whole point of having insurance that you can claim of it if you need to...
> 
> I know the repair company my insurance use is one of the network repair centre's and I think the closest one is ~50 mile away...which makes me think its not going to be viable for them to repair if they have to transport it to there repairer..
> 
> ...


The prosecuters maybe keeping you informed of the case, ask if you maybe eligible for victim compensation. You are correct insurance is something you should be able to claim on, however over time, you will realise it is better to avoid claims whether at fault or not.
PS if the culprit is imprisoned, he won't be able to pay a fine.
But as already answered, some insurers don't want to know about cat c or d cars.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Can you not source a door from a breakers and get it sprayed to match and avoid making a claim on your insurance?


+ 1, you can pick them up quite cheap now.

There are a few on Ebay for £20 - £50.


----------

